

17 High-Tech Gizmos From 1927's Version of CES - epenn
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/17-high-tech-gizmos-from-1927s-version-of-ces-1493282802

======
dded
A lot on washers and driers in here. I firmly believe that the three types of
devices that have saved the most labor in history are clothes washers, power
excavators, and powered field equipment for farming.

Also interesting that so many of these "gizmos" are more-or-less current
today. We still use most of this stuff.

